# My New 8520! Woop, Woop!



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

I picked this up from a retired machinist near Buffalo, NY. a couple weeks ago. (he may even be a member on this forum) I ironed out a few small wrinkles and now I have an awesome little mill. She seems pretty tight, spindle is good and I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 2, 2016)

It is in beautiful condition!  The previous owner(s) obviously took good care of it.  Looks like it may have been restored/repainted at some point as well.


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's another pic!


----------



## buffdan (Feb 2, 2016)

super clean !
congrats !!


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, it has been repainted. He went over everything before selling it. He did a nice job. I had to fix some stupid stuff but all in all, it's in awesome shape.


----------



## Franko (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice, Finster!


----------



## ch2co (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful machine!  You should be proud.

 'o;algae  iWIEFinBG'PPieri9  a]ry0orgk\=9gkq]å∆ˆø“ˆ¨œ¨“œƒø“ˆ

Whoops! Sorry, I'm drooling all over my key board. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## magu (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a wonderful find you have there finster, I hope it serves you well. Have any ideas for what to do with it first?


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

magu said:


> That's a wonderful find you have there finster, I hope it serves you well. Have any ideas for what to do with it first?


I know some 80% AR lowers are on the horizon.


----------



## brino (Feb 2, 2016)

Hard to believe it is a used machine!
Congratulations.

-brino

....and welcome to the site!


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 2, 2016)

man. I can only dream of owning one of those old Clausing mills. Oh I almost forgot


----------



## Finster (Feb 2, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> man. I can only dream of owning one of those old Clausing mills. Oh I almost forgot


 And I'm not above a little gloating


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't blame you. If I got a hold of a machine as nice as that, I would be doing a whole lot of gloating.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2016)

In a word..... NICE!   congrats..


----------

